# HID legal lights?



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

does anyone know of any HID lights i can put in for my projectors for a 96 sentra gxe and corner lenses that would be street legal in cali?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know and i can get.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

There are alot of them actually. What brands are you looking for?? How much you willing to spend?? you have PIAA, MTEC, hyper industries, NOKYA, Eurolite, Sylvania, etc.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

unless you want the full 6000 K


----------

